# How long did it take after your mc to get your bfp?



## SmileyShazza

It's been almost 6 months since we found out about our mmc and had the erpc and we have been retrying since the 1st January this year without any luck yet.

I was just wondering how long it took you all to get your bfp after your loss? I thought it would be interesting to see all the stats laid out in a poll for those of us who are still ttc.

Wishing you happy and healthy pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## zoe87

Hi, so sorry to hear about your loss.
After my 1st mc it only took me 1 cycle to get my BFP but sadly mc again it then took me 14 cycles to get my BFP this time.


----------



## Serene123

6 months to get pregnant with my miscarriage, 2 months inbetween my miscarriages, and 6 months since and as far as I know I'm not pregnant yet x


----------



## TripleB

Great idea hunni, I suspect this might put to bed that cruel little joke that we're more fertile after a MC. Truth is we all take a different amount of time to recover after MC and BFPs aren't easy to come by. I put down 6 months though as you know with my stupidly long post-MC cycles, I got my BFP at the end of my 5th cycle. Your BFP is on it's way soon hunni :dust: xxx


----------



## lolly25

Hi hun i put 2 cycle ( Not 2 months) as my first proper period was 9 weeks after mmc then i stopped spotting. After i had a normal cycle i got caught on the second one x


----------



## blondee

Good luck Smiley and Serene.

I am so glad you have done this poll. I think we all put soooo much pressure on ourselves to get the BFP asap and it just doesn't always happen like that.

I'm not even gonna say 'relax' as it is the one word that made me wanna scream every time someone said it to me!! In fact, people still say it to me now 'ooh, you're out of the dangerous first 12 weeks so relax and enjoy it' ....yeah right :dohh: if only it was that easy.

I'd say, roll with it. And each time you get a BFN do something that you will miss the second you get a BFP - so go eat pate and stinky cheeses and have a lovely glass of wine cos you will be missing them like crazy soon enough :winkwink:


----------



## bky

8 months, though it was probably only 7 cycles as 3 of those my cycle was an incredible mess after the MMC and ERPOC and I skipped ovulation one month.
I know there's that pressure to get the bfp before your due date, (I certainly felt it and didn't make it) but if you can, just let that go.


----------



## rainbows_x

I miscarried in September '09 & became pregnant again in November '09.


----------



## amygwen

I personally didn't TTC after my m/c, but my sister did so I did this on her behalf. And it only took her 1 month to get pregnant after her m/c.


----------



## Tulip

Love you Shaz xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

bky said:


> I know there's that pressure to get the bfp before your due date, (I certainly felt it and didn't make it) but if you can, just let that go.

Well thats what I was hoping but my due date is 5th June and this last cycle was our last chance to get a bfp before then. 

Maybe once that date has passed I will be able to relax a little more - I've ditched my thermometer as I realised charting although helpful was stressing me out. Hopefully taking a more natural approach will help us get there :)



Tulip said:


> Love you Shaz xx

Love you too treacle :hugs: xxx


----------



## millwallrose4

I got pregnant with Isabelle 3 weeks after a miscarriage, and I got pregnant with this baby 3 weeks after a miscarriage in December. Sometimes it happens quickly and sometimes it doesn't, but I am sure it will come soon for you.


----------



## mimmymoo

lost dd at 21 weeks, 2 years today .. then took us over a year to fall again, lost that pg at 8 wks in oct .. decided enough was enough and was planning to go on pill, then found i was pg again in dec .. so over a year, and then 2 months - doesnt make sense, i truly believe you fall pg when your body is ready, obviously wasnt the first time around!
also im 41, so my current pg was pretty much a miracle, id say !!


----------



## terri21

I had my miscarriage on october 23rd 2009 and I had my first AF on 30th November and concieved around about 10th-18th December, got my BFP on 2nd January 2010 xx


----------



## Smudgelicious

After my son died, it took 10 months of fertility treatment to get my bfp with my oldest daughter. This time it was 4 weeks and 4 days from mc to bfp. Still early, hoping against hope it's all ok.
:flower:


----------



## Jox

Well I didnt MC but my son was stillborn in January. I got BFP in February...only had post partum bleeding, no AF and then BFP.

xxx


----------



## Blondie007

Hi, I was TTC for over a year and fell pregnant in Dec but miscarried in Feb. I am pregnant again now after 2 cycles. Very, very nervous though as only 9 weeks along, so fingers crossed.

Hope you get your BFP soon and hope this message gives you hope xx


----------



## mlyn26

MC in March, second cycle and got BFP on Monday altho not hopeful as spotting : ( x


----------



## BitsAndBobs

I MC begining of March 10 and get my next BFP begining of April, so 1st cycle.x


----------



## dizzy65

12 cycles exactly :)


----------



## Jem88

It took us 18 months to get our 2nd bfp but that ended in a chemcial but it only took us 6 months to get preg this time so i guess it just depends.


----------



## aussiettc

i put 2 cycles not 2 months as i have long cycles. It only took 2 months from officially beinging to ttc to get our 1st BFP which was an early mc at 5+4. its been 2 cycles and we again have another BFP with the help of metformin to help regulate my hormones and make me ovulate.


----------



## Baby-Cakes

With my 1st mc it took 6 cycles but with mmc last march it has taken 14 cycles xx


----------



## LunaBean

I always get pregnant 2 cycles after my MCs


----------



## maaybe2010

Wow a lot of people caught quite soon after!

xx


----------



## danni1979

hiya hun for me it was 3 cycles
xx xx


----------



## Bluetomato

I got pregnant with Harrison on the first cycle I had after Erin died, and after my mmc I got pregnant with Dom on the 4th cycle x


----------



## hoping:)

I had my first mc in Feb 09 and got my :bfp: in April 09 (2nd cycle) but sadly it ended in mc and I had my d&c in July 09. After the d&c it took us about 9 cycles to fall pregnant with twins, but sadly I miscarried them at 9 weeks on July 4th. I am praying that this time it doesn't take so long to get my :bfp: and I am hoping that this time around it will be extra sticky!

Congrats to all of those who have gotten their :bfp:s and good luck to those still waiting:flower:


----------



## Jaymes

I got my :bfp: 4 months and 10 days after I lost my little one at 8 weeks.


----------



## emmad339

I got my :bfp: 3 months after losing my LO at 8 weeks and discovered that it was twins - now have two happy & healthy 10 month olds so there is sometimes a light at the end of the tunnel :flower: xx


----------



## #1onway

After my first mmc it took me 3 cycles unfortunately that also end in a m/c, i have just got BFP after 2 cycles (very lucky i know) and now praying for 3rd time lucky x


----------



## mel90

Only 1 month ... but we didnt try until 4 months after miscarriage


----------



## fifemum85

Hi, it took me 2 weeks after mc to conceive (v lucky) I m/cd completely(ectopic) on 25th June, BD every 2nd day for 2 weeks and got my :bfp: 28th! Over 5 weeks now and hormones rising this time so keeping fingers crossed :) x
:dust:


----------



## bernina

It would only let me vote once.

6 mos after 1st mc (mmc at 10 weeks).

12 mos after 2nd mc (chemical at 5-6 weeks).


----------



## kanga

4 goes x


----------



## Criosaidh

Bump. Hope you don't mind ladies, and congrats to all of you. :flower:


----------



## violetsky

I haven't voted because I'm a bit confused about which one to pick (am possibly having a stupid moment lol)

Basically I found out about my mmc and had the op in March, waited till my first proper period in April and then conceived. Not sure if you would count that as being the first cycle (as in first proper period cycle) or the second (with the mmc cycle being the first) Ok confused myself again!


----------



## MrsWez

I had a chemical April 28th and a :bfp: on October 31. 6 cycles this time.


----------



## Ferret

I miscarried in Oct'09 and found out boxing day I was pregnant, so 1 cycle and my daughter is now 3 months.

Good luck. X


----------



## FierceAngel

charlie was a late loss (20weeks) i concieve this bean 3 months later on my 2nd cycle xxx


----------



## pink80

Bump - thanks ladies - it gives us all hope

xxx


----------



## Clueless

It's early days, but it took us 18 cycles over 19 months, if that makes sense? Don't let it put you off though, it took us 38 months to get the first :bfp:

So my unscientific theory, purely based on my stats, is that it increases your fertility.:hugs:


----------



## Thistledown

It took me 2 cycles after my early m/c to get a bfp.


----------



## MISSDIVABROWN

It took me about 5 cycles to get my bfp i miscarried in april and conceived in september!! My menstrual went right back to normal and i am now 33 1/2 weeks pregnant with my son every womans body is different so i wish all of you blessings i know how hard it is


----------

